# idle problem on john deere snowblower



## bowanna03 (Jul 24, 2007)

I Have An 826 John Snowblower Which I Think Has A 8hp Tecumseh On It The Thing Will Not Idle To Save Its Life Have To Keep The Choke On Half In Order For It To Run And Then It Eventually Backfires Does Anyone Have An Idea On Whats Wrong And Any Pics Of What To Do Would Help


----------



## sluggermike (Apr 19, 2007)

If you haven't done it already, I would take apart the carb and clean it. It sounds like a dirty carb.


----------



## Propbuster48060 (Sep 29, 2007)

I know this may be annoying, but have you tried to adjust the Low speed needle valve on the carb? If it is to lean meaning, closed the only way it can pull fuel in is to increase the vacuum by closing the choke, which then gives it too much fuel and not enough air. Try turning it a 1/2-3/4 turn out/ counter clockwise and see if it helps


----------



## Propbuster48060 (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey did you ever get that J.D. snow blower working???


----------



## bowanna03 (Jul 24, 2007)

I rebuilt the whole carb in the end of the summer and it was great after i adjusted it but i pulled it out the other day and tried to start it and runs for like 5 seconds and dies i don't know what to do


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

your prolly gonna have to tear the carb apart again


----------

